
Firm uses typing cadence to finger unauthorized users - alexandros
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2010/02/firm-uses-typing-cadence-to-finger-unauthorized-users.ars?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=rss
======
Terretta
In the early 80's, Michael Crichton published a discussion and example of a
keystroke intervalometer to verify identity.

The method was sufficiently accurate that when a full pass phrase was used,
loose matching could still distinguish the original typist from others who
knew the phrase.

The breathless <http://www.physorg.com/news67710818.html> raves about the
"inventors" behind a patent granted 16 years ago for the concept, well after
Crichton's idea and working example was published.

More recently, <http://jdadesign.net/safelock/> was named SMU's 2009 "best
implementation", perhaps for also including pressure and hold time.

------
mortenjorck
I would think the variance between text entry methods could cause a problem
with this for users going between different machines. Typing on a desktop
keyboard, versus typing on a netbook keyboard, versus typing on an iPhone
keyboard are far from the same experience. Even typing on a short-travel dome
switch keyboard versus a scissor switch or buckling spring keyboard could
probably change cadence for a lot of people.

That said, if a user's cadence "scales" at all (at least for home-row
applications, probably not for thumb keyboards) it shouldn't be hard to find
the patterns there.

~~~
wanderr
I also wonder about effects on cadence caused by interruprions or general
distractions, let alone what happens to my typing if I try to type while
eating. Is it really reasonable to expect a users undivided attention just so
they can log in to your stupid database?

------
adg001
dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1136810>

------
jrockway
"Firm users typing cadence to punish people that pay for their service."

Sounds like a plan. If you're trying to go out of business, that is...

